# F-Set bzw. SD-Rotor Einbauanleitung????



## ChiefOreily (26. Juni 2004)

Moin,

wer kann mir sagen, wie der Steuersatz eingebaut wird?


Danke


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juni 2004)

Ganz einfach
So einbauen, dass es nicht knackt, sich drehen lässt und immer noch bremst
VIEL erfolg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Al ur base belongs to L.A.H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChiefOreily (29. Juni 2004)

Also noch mal wie war das Knacken nicht drehen oder beim knacken drehen oder erst eine drehen und dann knacken.....  ......jetzt hab´ich den faden verloren. trotzdem danke fürs mitmachen , leider war deine Antwort falsch Du hast nichts gewonnen darfst nicht über los und ziehst keine 4000 Mark ein.

Munter bleiben oder wie es so schön heißt immer heiter Gott hilft weiter.

wer´s glaubt hört Seelig


----------

